# Show me your tyre dressing photos



## theshrew

Looking for some new dressing but not sure what to go for

I no the look I want but not sure which product is best to use. 

Let's have a look at yours please


----------



## joshhatton

This is the Formula Clean tyre dressing on some mustang rubber


----------



## Davemm

Car Pro PERL










Tested so many others yet this is my go to each time quick easy not messy and doesnt fling and is dry to the touch


----------



## theshrew

Davemm said:


> Car Pro PERL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested so many others yet this is my go to each time quick easy not messy and doesnt fling and is dry to the touch


How do you find that lasts ?


----------



## Davemm

Very well, tested along side Gyeon tyre dressing and there was nothing in it And that included the gyeon having two coats and dried with a heat gun, PERL was as normal just applied with a sponge to a dry tyre.

I easily see 2 weeks in dry weather and about a week with wet. water beads very well


----------



## 123HJMS

Davemm said:


> Very well, tested along side Gyeon tyre dressing and there was nothing in it And that included the gyeon having two coats and dried with a heat gun, PERL was as normal just applied with a sponge to a dry tyre.
> 
> I easily see 2 weeks in dry weather and about a week with wet. water beads very well


:argie: I have Eagle F1's and find them the hardest tyre ever to dress! Meg's looks rubbish, Highstyle looks okay but this is the look I like!

How did you appry it Dave? Spray onto a sponge?


----------



## Guest

ADS Hydrophobic tyre




Last for ages and dont atract much dust unlike some others.


----------



## Davemm

Cheap washing up sponge usually 10 for a £1, Spray onto sponge then wipe around the tyre.


----------



## Blackmondie

Wolf's Chemicals Blackout :
just applied: 









after 1 month, no reapplying, rainy and sunny weather combined:



















still looking damn good.


----------



## Kimo

Juicy details


----------



## Blackroc

Angelwax Elixer:


----------



## Kiashuma

Here is a review i did and some pics on Beaver car cares gloss dressing :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=327247


----------



## theshrew

Thanks chaps


----------



## Blueberry

Gtechniq T1 - my favourite tyre dressing, which lasts weeks










Beading after 3 /4 weeks


----------



## rob_vrs

swissvax pneu


----------



## cleancar

i generally find tyre dressing looks different on different tyres !

Whilst one dressing will look extreme glossy, on other makes of tyre they dont look as good

At the moment I'm either on High style of megs endurance


----------



## rob_vrs

Yes, swissvax pneu glossy does not work at all on continental tyres and i believe dunlop too


----------



## moonstone mo

AS Highstyle


















Carpro Perl


----------



## marc147

Power maxed tyre dressing


----------



## Rascal_69

Gyeon tire 1 coat


image by arfanrasul, on Flickr

2 coats


image by arfanrasul, on Flickr


----------



## JwilliamsM

Took a few pics just now, the pilot super sports are brand new and only have 2 coatings that i applied yesterday.
Zaino Z16


----------



## Andyrat85

Meguires endurance at work here, a little goes a long way


----------



## Buckweed

Great thread idea...this has been usefull. :thumb:


----------



## Bizcam

Meguires Endurance :thumb:


----------



## Flakey

Sonax Xtreme High Gloss Tire Gel


----------



## Dawesy90

Good idea for a thread imo


----------



## MDC250

rob_vrs said:


> swissvax pneu


These are mean looking rims, are these on the new VRS?


----------



## MDC250

IMO PERL looks the best on the shots on this thread and I love the finish on mine when freshly applied it just doesn't last being water based. That said it is so quick and easy to apply I'm not that bothered re-applying, 5 minutes at most all round.

Will use up my Megs as I also like the look of that now and again but it is messy.

If only somebody could synthesise these two products...


----------



## Davemm

MDC250 said:


> IMO PERL looks the best on the shots on this thread and I love the finish on mine when freshly applied it just doesn't last being water based. That said it is so quick and easy to apply I'm not that bothered re-applying, 5 minutes at most all round.
> 
> Will use up my Megs as I also like the look of that now and again but it is messy.
> 
> If only somebody could synthesise these two products...


On a properly prepped tyre and left to dry perl will last a week easily in summer and depending on milage a week in winter to.


----------



## MDC250

Davemm said:


> On a properly prepped tyre and left to dry perl will last a week easily in summer and depending on milage a week in winter to.


I usually run VP Citrus pre wash, then snow foam then shampoo and agitate the tyre. Anything else I can do to prep the tyre?

I apply PERL by spritzer bottle at 1:1 and rub in with Microfibre cloth and repeat application. I reckon I do 250-300 miles a week and by middle of week it's pretty much gone. I'm hoping with dryer weather more longevity but if there's anything I can do to improve current set up I'm happy to take on board any advice/tips. Like I say PERL gives a cracking finish/appearance.


----------



## eccie

Espuma RD50


----------



## M4D YN

eccie said:


> Espuma RD50


looks good,but can't get my head round the price tag:wall:


----------



## eccie

M4D YN said:


> looks good,but can't get my head round the price tag:wall:


Im lucky, I collect 1ltr size and save the postage


----------



## M4D YN

eccie said:


> Im lucky, I collect 1ltr size and save the postage


From??


----------



## Davemm

MDC250 said:


> I usually run VP Citrus pre wash, then snow foam then shampoo and agitate the tyre. Anything else I can do to prep the tyre?
> 
> I apply PERL by spritzer bottle at 1:1 and rub in with Microfibre cloth and repeat application. I reckon I do 250-300 miles a week and by middle of week it's pretty much gone. I'm hoping with dryer weather more longevity but if there's anything I can do to improve current set up I'm happy to take on board any advice/tips. Like I say PERL gives a cracking finish/appearance.


Scrub the tyres with a proper degreaser and stiff a few times till they come clean bilt hamber surfex is good for this.

Apply with a sponge and let it dry fully two coats is good and then top up weekly, you are doing a high amount of miles but it should do a week.


----------



## MDC250

Davemm said:


> Scrub the tyres with a proper degreaser and stiff a few times till they come clean bilt hamber surfex is good for this.
> 
> Apply with a sponge and let it dry fully two coats is good and then top up weekly, you are doing a high amount of miles but it should do a week.


Cheers for that, will look to give that a go.

:thumb:


----------



## Sam1609

moonstone mo said:


> AS Highstyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpro Perl


Loving the Cossy!:thumb:

I havnt got any pics but i always use Chemical Guys G6.


----------



## eccie

M4D YN said:


> From??


Espuma:wave:


----------



## Glimmermann

*Glimmermann Endurance Vinyl, Trim and Tyre Dressing*

Glimmermann Endurance Vinyl, Trim and Tyre Dressing applied to a dry tyre using a brush.


----------



## Kimo

I used glimmermann on Saturday, 2 coats looked quite nice, will report back on durability

Only downside for me was that It was like water and went every/soaked into the applicator straight away so a bit messy

I do like the looks though 



I am aware that it's a picture of a different product showing off the reflection but you can see the tyre in this pic also


----------



## Cookies

Orchard Autocare Glitz is my fave at the minute. Completely dries into the rubber so no fling whatsoever. Applied with a little sponge and I love it. Although i have to admit the Carpro Perl looks amazing in the pics.

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## mike41

Orchard Autocare's Glitz(2 coats)







Mike


----------



## 123HJMS

mike41 said:


> Orchard Autocare's Glitz(2 coats)
> 
> Mike


Mike,

How was the glitz to apply? Is it a gel like megs endurance or a runny liquid?

Cheers


----------



## .Mike.

Hi im new to the site... Where can i get hold of some of the Car Pro PERL pretty quickly? im going to test it out 
Looked around online and can only find the small bottle  

Is there anywhere that i can get hold of a 5 litre carpro perl in the uk prefer yorkshire area?

Been to carpro uk site they say 5 to 6 weeks for new shipment?? 

cheers


----------



## Cookies

123HJMS said:


> Mike,
> 
> How was the glitz to apply? Is it a gel like megs endurance or a runny liquid?
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
It's a runny liquid. Takes about 2-3 coats on a dry tyre to work best. Great stuff though.

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Power Maxed Tyre Dressing


















Carpro PERL


----------



## .Mike.

So which tyre dressing is best overall and which is most cost effective? where can it be bought and in what quantity? cheers


----------



## 123HJMS

Cookies said:


> Hi,
> It's a runny liquid. Takes about 2-3 coats on a dry tyre to work best. Great stuff though.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cooks


Hi mate, how did you apply .. sponge or brush?

Cheers


----------



## mike41

123HJMS said:


> Hi mate, how did you apply .. sponge or brush?
> 
> Cheers


I used one of the thicker blue sponge applicators,being runny the liquid soaked right in at first,probably better with one of the cheap yellow chinese ones at 12 for a £1ish
:thumb:
Mike


----------



## Cookies

Here's the orchard autocare glitz on my tyres. Its completely dries into the rubber and looks amazing! No fling. No greasiness.

Applied with a sponge applicator btw.


----------



## Kimo

I'm still standing by juicy details, I'm only staying away from orchard as all though it looks awesome I can't stand applying liquidy tyre dressings


----------



## Ronnie

Many thanks for the comments. The Glitz is a thickish liquid and no fling which is a big bonus.,


----------



## RS ROB

My old Escort with Speedclean Long Lifr Tyre dressing, http://www.speedclean.co.uk/auto-valet/long-life-tyre-dressing-1-litre.html


----------



## Cookies

Here's another couple of pics of the Orchard Autocare Glitz from this evening. 2 coats applied with a sponge applicator.



















Cooks


----------



## warrmr

My trial size of Epsuma RD50 turned up and my god is it glossy and easy to apply(better tun megs endurance tyre gel)


----------



## Bazsm

I'm after a product that makes the tyre look clean but doesn't shine, probably not what most people are after but can anyone recommend one based on this?


----------



## Kimo

Bazsm said:


> I'm after a product that makes the tyre look clean but doesn't shine, probably not what most people are after but can anyone recommend one based on this?


Gtechniq t1 or gyeon tire maybe


----------



## Bazsm

Thanks for the suggestions, gyeon looks a bit shiny in the pics on this thread but I did another search and it looks more matt, I guess it's hard to tell sometimes


----------



## mike41

Bazsm said:


> I'm after a product that makes the tyre look clean but doesn't shine, probably not what most people are after but can anyone recommend one based on this?


I haven't used it, but DJ Tyromania is meant to give a matte finish.:thumb:
Mime


----------



## Rascal_69

Bazsm said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, gyeon looks a bit shiny in the pics on this thread but I did another search and it looks more matt, I guess it's hard to tell sometimes


Buff it back will take away shine


----------



## Ronnie

Keep posted for a new one we are working on 2 months durability sound good to you guys!


----------



## MDC250

One that lasts 2 days on my car would be good so 2 months would be very welcome. Will watch out for your announcement :thumb:


----------



## Glimmermann

Our Endurance Tyre Dressing is best applied with a brush, applicators pads tend to not work very well as it absorbs into the pad more than actually on the tyre!



Kimo73 said:


> I used glimmermann on Saturday, 2 coats looked quite nice, will report back on durability
> 
> Only downside for me was that It was like water and went every/soaked into the applicator straight away so a bit messy
> 
> I do like the looks though
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware that it's a picture of a different product showing off the reflection but you can see the tyre in this pic also


----------



## Bazsm

I've just ordered DJ Tyromania as it sounds like what I'm after. I've never used a tyre dressing but my PSSs are looking a little second hand and are <12months old!


----------



## Jonnny D

Thought these might be useful sorry to pepper with pics! Its Blackfire tyre dressing and by far the best I have used I also use rd50 but thats more a factory finish look rather than glossy. Horses for courses and all that though.


----------



## Kimo

Glimmermann said:


> Our Endurance Tyre Dressing is best applied with a brush, applicators pads tend to not work very well as it absorbs into the pad more than actually on the tyre!


Yeah, wish I'd have known that before tbh 

The pad made it very hard to use but as it was supplied with a tyre pad I presumed that's how it was recommended to be used


----------



## asspur96

*Me guides*

Mine after wheels sealed with Coli 845 and tyres dressed with Meguires endurance


----------



## Cookies

Jonnny D said:


> Thought these might be useful sorry to pepper with pics! Its Blackfire tyre dressing and by far the best I have used I also use rd50 but thats more a factory finish look rather than glossy. Horses for courses and all that though.


Beautiful car johnny!

Cooks


----------



## skel

Glimmermann said:


> Our Endurance Tyre Dressing is best applied with a brush, applicators pads tend to not work very well as it absorbs into the pad more than actually on the tyre!


For me this product is the best I have used, as I prefer a slightly matt look not shiney and wet, I agree it's best applied with a brush, I used a pad with my waxybox sample,but have used a brush with better results since I purchased the full size product...... Forgot to quote my waxybox code for discount though :-(, but I will be ordering more soon.:wave:


----------



## k9vnd

Kimo73 said:


> Juicy details


This the apple one?... as it's a high silicone dressing I went with the water based cheery gel but aint tried it yet.


----------



## k9vnd

Jonnny D said:


> Thought these might be useful sorry to pepper with pics! Its Blackfire tyre dressing and by far the best I have used I also use rd50 but thats more a factory finish look rather than glossy. Horses for courses and all that though.


Have to agree blackfire does take the win for me based on gloss,darkening of the tyre and look.
For a matt look am tied between zanio and carpro perl


----------



## Dodolover

*Tyre dressing-*

I have used three that i would recommend-

All tyre dressings are always used AFTER, VP citrus pre wash, Snow foam, Surfex HD, and a good scrubbing whilst washing- It may be overkill but seems to work great for me.

1. Turtle wax wet'n'black... dont get put off by the name it doesnt look overly wet just gives tyre a nice deep black look, costs about £4 for a 750 spray bottle, which i decant into a plastic beaker and apply with a 1" paint brush to wheels then go around with a microfiber cloth to wipe any drips off the rims. very quick, fast drying, i love the stuff.

2. Dodo Juice Tyromania- being such a massive fan i bit the bullet and paid £19 for a large tub of it, slightly longer application process and very expensive but the results are outstanding, water beading is unreal.

3. Greased Lightning Brilliant Black. Dont know if many people on here have heard of the brand, cost £9 for a liter of the cherry smelling liquid also comes with a wicked foam applicator with such a sharp edge, just squirt a thin line of the stuff onto the sponge which is curved like the tyre wall, and run around the whole side of the tyre, was a little dubious at first but i use for my plastics and for the plastics stays so much darker than other products i have tried (autoglym, meguiars, Mer, G3)

Hope this helps, this is how i like my rubbers looking!








[/URL][/IMG]

Sorry about the photo was cropped from one of my car!


----------



## Clean ocd

Wash wheels with iron x and wheel brushes and woollies and tyres I spray chemical guys grime reaper on tyre and use a tyre brush dry tyre with either air blower or microfiber then apply dressing to a tyre sponge in this case car chem tyre shine then go over each tyre leave for 5 to 10 mins then do another coat don't know how durable it is since just started using it but happy with the results and the tyre shine smells great for some reason 
Car chem tyre shine


----------



## Kimo

k9vnd said:


> This the apple one?... as it's a high silicone dressing I went with the water based cheery gel but aint tried it yet.


Yeah it is

Very very good stuff imo 

I have the full size bottle now, as soon as I tried the small one a fell in love and bought a full size instantly

The durability does it for me


----------



## gti fly

123HJMS said:


> :argie: I have Eagle F1's and find them the hardest tyre ever to dress!


I have Eagle F1's assy2 also.

I found the tyre dressing I used (T1) wouldn't take to the tyre at all when the tyres were brand new, even after scrubbing with apc and brush.

Turns out what my friend suggested worked wonders - spray them with Tardis and worked that in with a brush.

Afterwards tyre dressing then goes on and stays on.

I guess the tyres have some sort of chemical on them when they are brand new, maybe part of the release agent when making tyres?


----------



## MDC250

gti fly said:


> I have Eagle F1's assy2 also.
> 
> I found the tyre dressing I used (T1) wouldn't take to the tyre at all when the tyres were brand new, even after scrubbing with apc and brush.
> 
> Turns out what my friend suggested worked wonders - spray them with Tardis and worked that in with a brush.
> 
> Afterwards tyre dressing then goes on and stays on.
> 
> I guess the tyres have some sort of chemical on them when they are brand new, maybe part of the release agent when making tyres?


Maybe something they have on them to help with shelf life?


----------



## graham1970

Great thread but can you guy's add your cleaning method for the tyres also how to keep the tread side looking good


----------



## Cookies

I clean mine with Autosmart G101 and a Vikan brush. Usually snow foamed and rinsed first. 

Cooks


----------



## graham1970

Am I right saying that the tyre wall is the only part to be dressed?


----------



## Flakey

*Sonax Xtreme Tire Gel*










Sorry about the dirty wheel well.


----------



## Clean ocd

graham1970 said:


> Great thread but can you guy's add your cleaning method for the tyres also how to keep the tread side looking good


Post 73 I added my method for you buddy


----------



## Cookies

graham1970 said:


> Am I right saying that the tyre wall is the only part to be dressed?


Yes. Some folk with jeeps and 4x4s do the inside wall too as it is clearly visible from the front and back of the vehicle.

Cooks.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

You should really try the hubi kote one, it's a bit runny though but with one application it gives me the finish that I think is just about right in terms of gloss and matte. For me, durability across most products in this area are roughly the same. The old formula AF Satin is pants though, new ones okay.


----------



## k9vnd

Kimo73 said:


> Yeah it is
> 
> Very very good stuff imo
> 
> I have the full size bottle now, as soon as I tried the small one a fell in love and bought a full size instantly
> 
> The durability does it for me


:thumb: can't seem to see difference between the two bar cherry being water based and apple being silicone, both gel too!..
Looking forward to trying out next wash, the smell of the product's are amazing


----------



## k9vnd

Very disappointed in the juicy details very cherry, can be best described as a watered down megs endurance, however it smells lush but application seems to be undecided if it wants to be high gloss or matte, have applied 3 coats and left soaking which look's stunning but its been a chore getting it that way.


----------



## neilb62

Sonax Extreme Gel doing its stuff, seems to last ok too with virtually no fling...



:wave:


----------



## xiphidius

*Meguiars Endurance High Gloss Tyre Gel*


----------



## Eliasasas

Are mudflaps in right now in the BMW community? 

Seriously though, I've used Megs endurance gel a fair amount of times and the durability is crazy and it looks nice, but every time I washed my tires, any brush and towel I used would turn black. Both the cleaning and application procedure was just a bit more messy than other tire gels.


----------



## Bazsm

It looks like I'm the only one that likes a tyre to look the same as the day it was fitted 

This is DDJ Tyromania on an oldish PS2:


----------



## k9vnd

Bazsm said:


> It looks like I'm the only one that likes a tyre to look the same as the day it was fitted
> 
> This is DDJ Tyromania


:argie:this at winter time, really coped well and had a chore removing after 3 month's applied.


----------



## neilb62

That stuff looks amazing, mind you the day mine were fitted they were covered in dust, general crap and tyre soap! :thumb:


----------



## Eliasasas

Bazsm said:


> It looks like I'm the only one that likes a tyre to look the same as the day it was fitted
> 
> This is DDJ Tyromania on an oldish PS2:


This..... I want this.... I'm so buying this


----------



## JwilliamsM

Bazsm - that's what zaino z16 looks like the day after I apply it to my tyres, I prefer that matt ish look too


----------



## k9vnd

jayz_son said:


> Bazsm - that's what zaino z16 looks like the day after I apply it to my tyres, I prefer that matt ish look too


DD last's far longer than the z16 if thats the look your going for


----------



## Jonnny D

A new one to look at folks Autobrite dungeon master x 2 coats. Cant comment on durability as yet.


----------



## veeduby

Bazsm said:


> It looks like I'm the only one that likes a tyre to look the same as the day it was fitted
> 
> This is DDJ Tyromania on an oldish PS2:
> 
> View attachment 36673


I've just bought some of this, look forward to trying it out. :thumb:


----------



## NiallG

Eliasasas said:


> Are mudflaps in right now in the BMW community?
> 
> Seriously though, I've used Megs endurance gel a fair amount of times and the durability is crazy and it looks nice, but every time I washed my tires, any brush and towel I used would turn black. Both the cleaning and application procedure was just a bit more messy than other tire gels.


I usually put on with a brush, and wipe down a bit later with an old applicator sponge. It is a bit messy, and does attract dust, on account of its solvent base. I'm almost out of my current bottle, and will switch to a water based one, most probably Blackfire Tyre Gel. I prefer a half-way house finish between Dulux Gloss and Naked Rubber.


----------



## Planet Man

Some great pictures and products in this topic.

We are waiting for a bit of consistant nice weather we are then going to do a Video featuring RimMat, Wheel Seal & Shine and WonderWalls.

I will put it up on our section when completed. Wonderwalls goes on with quite a high shine effect, however it dries to leave a dark, smooth satin effect. Great durability without the horrible sticky silicone you can get with some gels or dressings.

One of my pet hates was after I cleaned the car a week or so after applying a heavy silicone based product was the gooey mess that would come off on my wheel sponge. It would immediately kill the soap and suds in the bucket also. Horrible stuff:thumb:


----------



## mike41

Revival from Mainz Carcare. Label says matt but its more like a mid sheen to me.( Smells like lemon meringue pie by the way.) Todays the first time Ive used it,so haven't got a clue about durability. Mike


Mike


----------



## MDC250

mike41 said:


> Revival from Mainz Carcare. Label says matt but its more like a mid sheen to me.( Smells like lemon meringue pie by the way.) Todays the first time Ive used it,so haven't got a clue about durability. Mike
> 
> 
> Mike


That's looking like a nice finish :thumb:

Let us know how you get on durability wise please.


----------



## mike41

MDC250 said:


> That's looking like a nice finish :thumb:
> 
> Let us know how you get on durability wise please.


Willdo :thumb:
Mike


----------



## steve204me

Popped into Halfords this morning and bought some Turtle Wax Wet'n'Black.

Brushed on, two coats, buffed off.





Looks OK. 

Steve.


----------



## skally

Here are my tires with Auto Finesse Satin.:argie:


----------



## M4D YN

Anyone bought 5 litres of decent lasting shiny stuff??


----------



## Blueberry

I've just been trying Dr Beasley's tire conditioner and it looks great. 2 coats applied and you can buff to vary the finish you require.


----------



## Glimmermann

Few more photo's of Endurance Vinyl Trim and Tyre Dressing!







500ml - £9.95 + Delivery
5L - £35.00 FREE DELIVERY

www.glimmermannproducts.co.uk


----------



## Cookies

M4D YN said:


> Anyone bought 5 litres of decent lasting shiny stuff??


Autosmart do their HighStyle in 5 litre containers for roughly about £30 if I remember correctly. It's nice and shiny on the tyres too....

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## K.M

Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel. A litte goes a very long way, smells alright and offers some good beading. I normally get 2 - 3 weeks easily before I re-do them.


----------



## Kiashuma

M4D YN said:


> Anyone bought 5 litres of decent lasting shiny stuff??


I like AS Highstyle and Beavercare gloss. The Beavercare is long lasting im very impressed with it, as they also do trade amounts sure they could sort you out with 5l :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN

Cookies said:


> Autosmart do their HighStyle in 5 litre containers for roughly about £30 if I remember correctly. It's nice and shiny on the tyres too....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cooks


Got it,but think its went off or that,its very dull on the tyre


----------



## mike41

M4D YN said:


> Anyone bought 5 litres of decent lasting shiny stuff??


Haven't tried it but

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=330137

Mike


----------



## 123HJMS

M4D YN said:


> Got it,but think its went off or that,its very dull on the tyre


If you dont kind me asking ... How do you apply it? I find a brush is by far the best way to apply highstyle :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry

I found Highstyle to sling so stopped using it.


----------



## Baracuda

Poorboy's Bold'n'Bright (normal not gel)
Waterbased, no sling !


----------



## robertdon777

Yeah Bold and Bright was one of the first products I purchased when I joined detailingworld.

It is still a product I love using.


----------



## veeduby

robertdon777 said:


> Yeah Bold and Bright was one of the first products I purchased when I joined detailingworld.
> 
> It is still a product I love using.


Agreed, I've had a bottle for years and used some the other week.
Defo a summer dressing as water based, but is a lovely finish I find, smells nice and easy to apply.


----------



## M4D YN

mike41 said:


> Haven't tried it but
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=330137
> 
> Mike


I tried it,its not bad at all,great price,but i want more shine :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN

123HJMS said:


> If you dont kind me asking ... How do you apply it? I find a brush is by far the best way to apply highstyle :thumb:


Yeah cool,sponge :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS

M4D YN said:


> Yeah cool,sponge :thumb:


Give it a try brushing it on ... leaves a nice glossy finish that way. When I tried it with a sponge it just soaked into the sponge and left a matt finish.


----------



## M4D YN

123HJMS said:


> Give it a try brushing it on ... leaves a nice glossy finish that way. When I tried it with a sponge it just soaked into the sponge and left a matt finish.


Cheers but tried all this,been using it long time with all other AS products and defo say its went OFF,not got time and lots of cars to do,not practical with brush :thumb:


----------



## Choppy

2 coats of Meguires endurance spray before and after shot on a dirty wheel








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Ebbe J

1 coat of Sonax Xtreme aerosol tyre dressing, applied via foam applicator, left for 10 minutes and buffed lightly:



















Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Ebbe J said:


> 1 coat of Sonax Xtreme aerosol tyre dressing, applied via foam applicator, left for 10 minutes and buffed lightly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


The Xtreme range is extremely good.


----------



## Rascal_69

Artdeshine nano tyre coat


wheel1 by arfanrasul, on Flickr


----------



## Rascal_69

Gyeon tire


image by arfanrasul, on Flickr


----------



## Rascal_69

Swissvax pneu


----------



## Rascal_69

Artdeshine tyre coat


----------



## Rascal_69

Autosmart high style


----------



## Shiny




----------



## veeduby

Shiny said:


>


Brilliant. :lol:


----------



## mike41

MDC250 said:


> That's looking like a nice finish :thumb:
> 
> Let us know how you get on durability wise please.


Its definitely matt looking now, the tyres are still beading so Id say the dressing is still there but beginning to wear off.Weather's been pretty wet all week which wont have helped. A weeks ok durability wise for me with this stuff (or any other)as I usually reapply tyre dressing each time I wash the car anyway. (And it only cost me £4 for 500ml) :thumb:
Mike


----------



## MDC250

mike41 said:


> Its definitely matt looking now, the tyres are still beading so Id say the dressing is still there but beginning to wear off.Weather's been pretty wet all week which wont have helped. A weeks ok durability wise for me with this stuff (or any other)as I usually reapply tyre dressing each time I wash the car anyway. (And it only cost me £4 for 500ml) :thumb:
> Mike


Cheers Mike, a week like you say with any kind of rain is good going. Not tried any of Dean's stuff to date, may well just bear thus in mind :thumb:


----------



## dinka

Shiny said:


> What glitter did you use? Quite like it


----------



## Shiny

Got them from Hobbycraft. £1.50 each but 3 for 2.

Used about a quarter of each tub.


----------



## MDC250

Can't decide if I like the glitter look! Different I'll give you that.


----------



## Cookies

A wee pic of mine from this evening. One coat of Orchard Autocare Glitz.










Cooks


----------



## footfistart

Another Meguiars Endurance gel pic from a titanium X fiesta.
And one from my focus ( 5 spokes )


----------



## Shiny

*Tyre Bling V3 - When I'm Feeling Bluuuu-uuuu-uuu-uuuuuh*

Sadly the lack of sunshine at the time of photos lessened the effect.














































Bear in mind this was just after application, so was a bit OTT. Looks much better after a few spins of the wheels and is more evenly distributed.

Surprisingly it lasts quite well too. Went to Weston & back on Monday, 100 odd miles at motorway speed, and V2 was still nicely on there.


----------



## Rascal_69

Glitter ordered. 

Meg's endurance picked up today.


----------



## Shiny

Lol. Disco ball in the garage next me thinks


----------



## Maniac

ROFL.. you did the glitter thing for a laugh right? Please tell me you did...


----------



## Shiny

_Taste the rainbow..._


----------



## Jord

Very flamboyant lol


----------



## Rascal_69

Shiny said:


> Lol. Disco ball in the garage next me thinks


Got 5 bags of 40g

Pink 
Red 
Burgundy 
Yellow blue

Plus 2 50g bags of

Gold
Lumi green lol

Plus picked up 2 Meg's endurance tyre gel today.

Already got one with a 1/4. Will have 3 mixes lol

Maybe 4 as I have spare bottle of autofinesse satin lol


----------



## DJBAILEY

To get PERL to last for me I have had to apply a coat on 3 consecutive days after some driving had been done after 1st and 2nd coat. Its almost like you have to saturate the pores of the tire rubber, but that can't be done with a single wet coat. The flexing of the rubber during driving will knock the finish back (assuming no rain) and after the 3rd time this seems to stop. Putting several coats on a tire that has not moved does not give the same long lasting results.


----------



## Drewie

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr

I'm getting on this glitter nonsense too 
Sister is a nailart tech, so I'm stealing some glitter and pigment off of her later.
Thinking, Metallic black pigment, holographic/prismatic, blue, silver, red and maybe a mix.


----------



## Shiny

Lol, i feel i may have started something here...


----------



## Drewie

Shiny said:


> Lol, i feel i may have started something here...


Shame ADS didn't finish the glitter gel, I'd have bought that. Seen you do it, why not?!


----------



## Cookies

Another shot of Orchard Autocare Glitz in action on Saturday.










Cooks


----------



## mike41

Yesterday I tried out the Glimmermann sample from last month's Waxybox
1 coat

2 coats


----------



## Ceratec

The 2nd coat has dulled it


----------



## mike41

Ceratec said:


> The 2nd coat has dulled it


It did'nt.....I think it's photobucket 
Actually I've put the pics in wrong order-sorry 
Fixed it now though
Mike


----------



## Rascal_69

Drewie said:


> Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr
> 
> I'm getting on this glitter nonsense too
> Sister is a nailart tech, so I'm stealing some glitter and pigment off of her later.
> Thinking, Metallic black pigment, holographic/prismatic, blue, silver, red and maybe a mix.


Haha

think am going to make 3 with mines.

But start with the one. Then see what others will be.


----------



## Shogun

Kiehl gomma plus

















not sticky, satin matt


----------



## 123HJMS

Megs Endurance on Eagle F1's














Excuse the dirty wheel, it was a touch less wash for the wheels last week


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Cookies said:


> Another shot of Orchard Autocare Glitz in action on Saturday.
> 
> Cooks


Luverly glossy orange peel there! Need to do some :buffer:


----------



## MDC250

SadlyDistracted said:


> Luverly glossy orange peel there! Need to do some :buffer:


Think that's the photo getting compressed, sure I've seen another one of the car in another thread and the paintwork seemed pretty spotless.

Every time I post a pic on tapatalk taken on my iPhone it looks terrible unless viewed as a thumbnail size image.


----------



## 123HJMS

MDC250 said:


> Think that's the photo getting compressed, sure I've seen another one of the car in another thread and the paintwork seemed pretty spotless.
> 
> Every time I post a pic on tapatalk taken on my iPhone it looks terrible unless viewed as a thumbnail size image.


those crap iphones ... need to get a samsung :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

123HJMS said:


> those crap iphones ... need to get a samsung :thumb:


Agree... :lol: paid extra back in the day to get an 18 month contract which expired nearly a year ago I think, no idea what I was thinking... thought they were releasing the 6 before they actually are so have hung on this long...


----------



## 123HJMS

MDC250 said:


> Agree... :lol: paid extra back in the day to get an 18 month contract which expired nearly a year ago I think, no idea what I was thinking... thought they were releasing the 6 before they actually are so have hung on this long...


my tyres photo's above are from an Galaxy S5 and the camera is great


----------



## dinka

i do love Meguiars Tyre Gel!!! Smells lovely as well

Untitled by DinkaTT, on Flickr


----------



## salsa-king

I used the MOTHERS Naturally Black Tyre Shine... last ages.


anyone else got any shots of it?


----------



## Danny_Leeds

Pinnacle Black Onyx Tyre Gel


----------



## Lowiepete

I'm really not keen on tyre dressings that shout "Look at me, I've been dressed!!"
Most of the solvent based ones are really shiny. After trials with all sorts, 
I've finally settled on Finish Kare #350. You get a huge bottle of gloopy stuff
that's water based and can either be applied neat, or watered down.

Yes, to begin with you need to keep the tyres dry, but it doesn't take long for
it to build some hydrophobic qualities to the sidewalls. You can regulate the
amount of shine by the number of coats you apply. What I find, especially for
shows, is that it's best to apply it the day before.

These next two pictures show wheels with their two fresh coats of FK #1000p
and a single coat of FK #350 (diluted at 2:1) on the tyres.



















...and the following day...





































I also still use it regularly on my car, here's a link to the review I wrote back
in 2012.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## alex_carroll99

New to this forum!! Does anyone have more photos of autosmart highstyle applied to tyres? Looking for something extremely glossy and that comes in 5 litres!! If anyone could help me it would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Cookies

If I remember correctly I think I used highstyle on my chum's mini. 









And these would definitely have been before I discovered glitz, so would have been highstyle too.




































Cooks


----------



## skel

*Glimmermann*

Glimmering easy to apply with a brush I found best, no sling, and gives a nice sheen, not wet look, which is what I prefer, also has good longevity:thumb:


----------



## alex_carroll99

Cookies said:


> If I remember correctly I think I used highstyle on my chum's mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these would definitely have been before I discovered glitz, so would have been highstyle too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooks


Do you apply this with a brush? And does it sling? Pics look great, I assume it is way more glossy in person!! Looking for the wettest looking tyre dressing that comes in 5 litres. So far highstyle seems to be the preferred dressing for high gloss.


----------



## Cookies

Yup. These have had hifhstyle applied with a brush. It will leave the tyre somewhat greasy though. Mind if I ask why 5 litres?
I've recently found Orchard Autocare Glitz and it's easily applied in small amounts using a foam pad. You can layer it to make it more glossy and the best bit is that it dries completely, resulting in absolutely no fling. 
Cooks


----------



## alex_carroll99

Cookies said:


> Yup. These have had hifhstyle applied with a brush. It will leave the tyre somewhat greasy though. Mind if I ask why 5 litres?
> I've recently found Orchard Autocare Glitz and it's easily applied in small amounts using a foam pad. You can layer it to make it more glossy and the best bit is that it dries completely, resulting in absolutely no fling.
> Cooks


By greasy do you mean the dressing doesn't absorb into the rubber? Need 5 litres as I tend to clean a lot of cars and don't like applying gel dressings or applying with an applicator. And for around 30 quid its the cost of 2 500ml bottles of off the shelf dressing.


----------



## Cookies

The first coat is fine and is absorbed reasonably well. In my experience you need to apply more than one coat to have a very glossy look and this is what leaves the tyre with a greasy finish. 

You may want to try some of the others like the Glitz or Carpro Perl. You really use very little per application. This is in comparison with applying a considerable amount of highatyle with a brush. 

If I'm honest I the finish left by highstyle didn't really bother me as I wash my cars at least twice a week each. Tyres are cleaned and the product is reapplied anyway. My point is that they're always clean even if there is a product on them. 
Cooks


----------



## alex_carroll99

Cookies said:


> The first coat is fine and is absorbed reasonably well. In my experience you need to apply more than one coat to have a very glossy look and this is what leaves the tyre with a greasy finish.
> 
> You may want to try some of the others like the Glitz or Carpro Perl. You really use very little per application. This is in comparison with applying a considerable amount of highatyle with a brush.
> 
> If I'm honest I the finish left by highstyle didn't really bother me as I wash my cars at least twice a week each. Tyres are cleaned and the product is reapplied anyway. My point is that they're always clean even if there is a product on them.
> Cooks


Thanks again, highstyle does seem to be quite popular on this forum for gloss, so i think i will try that first and see how i get on!! A dressing i have used which i quite like and leaves a glossy finish and is reasonably durable is trafalgar super rubber dressing, anyone else have experience with this dressing?


----------



## Jamie.

Frost Onyx tyre dressing, leaves a lovely finish, that gets better with the more coats you put on. I like it, I like it a lot.


----------



## ardenvxr

Highstyle is a good shout,very effective on trim aswell


----------



## parttimer

Turtle wax tire shine










Wolfgang black diamond tire gel


----------



## Brownrchbr

Megs Endurance








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tim662

Another Megs Endurance


----------



## Franzpan

rob_vrs said:


> swissvax pneu


Those alloys are absolutely stunning! :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs

Franzpan said:


> Those alloys are absolutely stunning! :thumb:


Thank you . Unfortunately the car was sold this weekend


----------



## Masterpiece

Anyone tried soft99 black&black ?


----------



## Tim662

Thread from the dead!










Another megs endurance. (Tyre dot since removed :thumb: )


----------



## Rayaan

Not a conventional tyre dressing but it works quite well - Valetpro Classic Protectant

Clean tyre - 









Dressed -


----------



## Blueberry

All the above have Juicy Details Iced Apple tyre dressing. My favourite at the moment.


----------



## bradleymarky

Any reports on durability guys. I used Megs gel for the first time last week and wasnt impressed with the durability.


----------



## Jag 63

This picture of tyre with two coats of Gtechniq T1

This picture of tyre has one coat of Gtechniq T1

This picture of both together so you can compare if any difference between the two, wheels sealed with Gtechniq C5

Both brand new tyres today not been used yet, also tyres treated with Tardis as mentioned earlier in the thread before tyre dressing applied.


----------



## Ramigojag

Out of curiosity how much are people paying for Espuma RD50


----------



## Rayaan

Valetpro Classic Protectant lasts a 3 weeks for me - Its fine when dry but goes all over the paint when wet - wasnt really expecting it to do that!

Autosmart Highstyle - My favourite, lasts for an absolute age in the dry - shine dies down a bit and it looks great after a week or so as the tyre stays black! Keeps going in the wet too being silicone based. Ive had a good 1.5 months out of it even in wet - could easily push 2 months if we had no rain!

Next time ill try Autosmart Trim Wizard - heard it lasts absolutely ages!


----------



## MDC250

Single layer of Dr Beasleys Tyre Conditioner:-


----------



## Tewkes

What do people recommend for tyre shine for me, I like to apply with a brush, I like gloss, but don't mind a little less of a fuller finish. Sling don't bother me as I wash car regularly, but if none or little amounts of sling it's a bonus. 

I use carchem silicone tyre dressing (pink product that smells nice) but I find it absolutely garbage. Anyone else find it not good?


----------



## Juke_Fan

AS Highstyle - apply with a brush, two coats for really glossy. Lasts well.


----------



## giggs

AngelWax Elixir

just dressed









second day









Acts different on different tyres.


----------



## Tewkes

This is said product. I don't find it good at all. Applied with a brush. You can see white foam on the edges but that disappears. The shine then goes and doesn't last.

Looks glossy now but doesn't last.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I'm looking for a super glossy tyre dressing, I don't suppose anybody has any that I could test? I have carchem tyre shine and I'm not overly impressed.
Thanks in advance


----------



## squeakyclean32

Just been reading this thread...some great products...I'm looking for some new tyre dressing at the moment... does anyone have any more recent recommendations ?


----------



## Pittsy

Heres one i did on the weekend:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Obsession Wax Nero :thumb:



http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=370804


----------



## Demetrios72

Autofinesse Satin


----------



## Demetrios72

Autosmart Hightstyle


----------



## Kriminal

Here's a 'Finish Kare Top Kote Tire Dressing' one, although granted, it's not much of a close-up I'm afraid.....good stuff though, easy to apply with no tyre-sling....


----------



## CHRIS-P

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ebbe J

Poorboy's Bold N Bright liquid type, not gel. Very easy to use and great semi-glossy finish.


----------



## fozzy

Ebbe J said:


> Poorboy's Bold N Bright liquid type, not gel. Very easy to use and great semi-glossy finish.


Oldie but Goldie, love the Poorboys Bold n Bright, I've used it for years. Just trying a few different options out now as i'm after a more matt look finish.


----------



## great gonzo

2 week old Gtech T1



Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Another taste of T1



Gonz.


----------

